# Toolemera... back after a spell



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

Somehow I lost the bookmark to Woodworking Talk and missed coming here. The trials of software upgrades. That mistake has been corrected and now I can stop in and enjoy the company.

To make up for my transgressions, there is an 1833 plane makers price list from Hills & Richards posted over at my website. Plus other stuff since last I was here.

Enjoy
Gary


----------

